# Motorhome Well Filled but Not Overweight



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I took my Arto to the local public weighbridge today, fully laden with water/derv/2 x large gaslow at 100% + enough clothes and foodstuffs to see us through at least twice the month we are away for + the 125cc scooter + folding pushbike + chairs awning carpet + snow chains + BBQ + SWMBO etc etc I couldn't get any more in...

Front axle 1760kg
Rear Axle 2210KG
Total 3970kg 

All within max loading limits, although MTPLM of 4000 kg is close, we don't normally travel with water at 100% so with this and snow chains not normally carried I can get loads more booze in  

Regards

TGP


----------

